# Sweet and Pretty Kitty near Boise, Idaho



## Gypsy Girl (Jun 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,
I have a sweet kitty that needs a good home. Her name is Ellie and she's a stray. We found her a few weeks ago along with a litter of kittens. The kittens all have homes, but not many people are interested in an adult cat. We can't keep her for a few reasons (one of which is that she'd need a ton of baths in order to keep down the allergens, and I don't think she'd handle that very well).
She is really nice. Although not a lap kitty, she loves to rub against your legs and to be pet. She even likes to get her belly rubbed. She is litter box trained, and we've been keeping her in the house; however, she has to go outside sometimes or she gets upset. 
As you can see below, she is a pretty, medium-sized, brown/grey tabby with light greenish blue eyes. I live in Meridian, near Boise. If anyone is interested in coming to meet her, just let me know.
Thanks for reading, Kate.
P. S. I didn't know if this would be of any interest, but as of yet, she doesn't show much interest in sitting on the furniture. This might change, but maybe not.

~~~~~~~~~Edit~~~~~~~~~
Thanks for the advice. We are no longer looking for a home for Ellie.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Awwww, Ellie is such a pretty Kitty.  

You know what else you might want to do, is go on http://www.petfinder.com and post a free classified add. It will run for two weeks (fourteen days). However, if you post a free classified, you must state a fee of a minimum of $25.00. They do this to ensure the safety of the pet. It's free and you're able to delete it anytime you want vefore the two week period.  Just a suggestion.


----------



## Dipure (Aug 13, 2006)

To early.


----------

